# Could not find the main Class



## Silitbang (3. Feb 2012)

Hey, ich bin grad ein bisschen am verzweifeln. 
Hab schon viele Beiträge durchgelesen, aber für meine Methode steht keine klare Lösung dabei.

Ich will eine jar Datei erstellen, die auf anderen Rechnern läuft. Dafür hab ich mir für Eclipse das Programm Fat Export geholt. 

Ich hab also mein Projekt, geh auf Export->Fat Jar Export->Auswahl meines Projekts->Main-Class stell ich meine Klasse aus dem Source Ordner ein->Weiter -> Finsh

Auf meinem Rechner läuft die Jar Datei (x64), auf dem anderen Rechner kommt "Could not find the main Class...."

Wo könnte hier der Fehler sein?


----------



## Fab1 (3. Feb 2012)

Ich denke du hast auf deinem PC die JRE Version 1.7 und auf den meisten anderen wird noch die Version 1.6 installiert sein. Kannst das ja mal überprüfen.


----------



## Silitbang (3. Feb 2012)

Ja das stimmt, es ist auf meinem Rechner Java 7 installiert, auf den anderen Rechnern Java 6. Jedoch lässt es sich auch nicht Updaten, wie ist das denn festgelegt? In der Entwicklungsversion Java 7, aber so nur Java 6?


----------



## Fab1 (3. Feb 2012)

Weiß jetzt nicht genau was du meinst, aber du kannst wenn du in eclipse

rechtsklick auf dein Projekt --> Java Compiler --> auf 1.6 stellen

somit sollten alle die jar ausführen können. Eventuell musst du dazu den hacken von "Use compliance from ex... " entfernen.


----------



## Silitbang (3. Feb 2012)

Ok super vielen vielen Dank. Es funktioniert, da wär ich allein nicht drauf gekommen. Vielen vielen Dank


----------



## Fly_Knoe (28. Jun 2012)

Von mir auch ein Danke!


----------

